# How do Burton Cartel bindings work with Vans Infuse Boa boots?



## Eddie Riggs (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm getting a new setup here in a couple of days. After demoing a few boards I'm going with a 2015 Never Summer Cobra. I just got a pair of Vans Infuse Boa boots, and the bindings I've been leaning towards are Burton Cartels. Does anybody here have experience using that boot + bindings combo?

I'm mainly an all-mountain rider who is just starting to hit jumps, so I doubt it'll be used much in the park. I haven't started freeriding yet either; mainly staying on groomed runs.


----------



## gamble (Dec 17, 2012)

My current gear is a Cobra X, Cartels, and Vans Cirro boots. I'm very happy with it. I wanted a setup that was on the responsive side, without being overly stiff. It's a good match for general all-mountain riding, a little bit of park, and occasional powder days. The Vans boot profile seems to fit Cartels pretty well. The Infuse would be too soft for a heavier rider like me, but if you're lighter I'm sure they'd be a good match.


----------



## Eddie Riggs (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm 5'10" and I weigh 160 pounds. I ride pretty light, so the Infuse works pretty well for me.

Glad to hear that the Cartels fit well with Vans. I've been using Cartels with my old K2 boots and I loved them, so it's good that they should work well with my new boots.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eddie Riggs said:


> Yeah, I'm 5'10" and I weigh 160 pounds. I ride pretty light, so the Infuse works pretty well for me.
> 
> Glad to hear that the Cartels fit well with Vans. I've been using Cartels with my old K2 boots and I loved them, so it's good that they should work well with my new boots.


I do product testing for vans snow boots. Rode the infuse couple weeks back with both the 2013 Rome 390 boss and then with the cartels. The boot fits great in both bindings. The infuse is the same stiffness as the aura which alot of pro riders prefer that ride cartels and malavitas.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Interesting. I'm also looking at trying some vans to use with my cartels. The infuse looks like a killer boot although I'm worried it's a little too soft - but they do say you can adjust the stiffness rating with it? Most of their boots look to be on the soft side though, apart from the cirro and revere maybe.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Dago91 said:


> The infuse is the same stiffness as the aura which alot of pro riders prefer that ride cartels and malavitas.


The "which" in that sentence refers to "the stiffness" or to "the aura"? It sounds like you're saying people prefer the aura to the infuse, which seems backwards when you look at the price difference between the two. :huh: Sorry if this is off-topic.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Again apologies for off-topic but that is part of my question too. Vans states the infuse has a stiffness rating of 4-6 which can be adjusted by the user. The Aura has a rating of 5. I'm wondering how changing the stiffness on the infuse can be changed etc.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> ^Interesting. I'm also looking at trying some vans to use with my cartels. The infuse looks like a killer boot although I'm worried it's a little too soft - but they do say you can adjust the stiffness rating with it? Most of their boots look to be on the soft side though, apart from the cirro and revere maybe.


For me the cirro is my go to boot.. I'm a big guy so I need a responsive boot.


As for the infuse it has a flex rating from 4 to 6 the different stiffness is achieved by a system we call flex control. How it works is you receive 2 different tongue insert stiffners that adjust the flex in the boot. Combined with the laces and Velcro top strap it gets decently stiff with both inserted.

I really like the look of the infuse boot.. but I'm sort of lazy and prefer full boa like the Cirro .. next years infuse model will go to 5 to 8 flex.

Hope that helps.. feel free to ask me anything regarding vans.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool - we can take the discussion to the boot section. Would love to get your thoughts on the Vans 2015 line up.


----------

